# Brentwood, TN - Sadie



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://photocache.petfinder.com/fotos/TN385/TN385.17423706-2-pn.jpg

Hello! My name is Sadie and I am a 6 year old German Shepherd girl...more details coming up! 

Please contact Celina for more information about this wonderful pet. If you are interested in adopting any of the SPCA of TN pets, you can also contact Celina Weissenborn at [email protected] or call her at 615-354-3531*







*


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

bump-such a pretty lady!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Cute and perky!
________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Brentwood, TN | Sadie


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

*Pretty Sadie*

*Bump!*


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

still there


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks like she had a nice home - sad she's lost it.
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

